# Wie kann ich die Größe und die Position der Haupttabelle festlegen?



## Emsig (11. November 2007)

Wie kann ich denn die Größe und die Position der Tabelle auf die meine Seite aufbaut festlegen?

Sprich ich habe die Homepage in dem Format vor zu machen, dass man Sie auch noch auf einem 15Zoller vollständig sieht und außerdem sollte sie ja von der Position mittig sein.

In Breite habe ich es hinbekomm, nur wie geht das in der Höhe. Bei mir hängt das momentan alles noch ganz oben am Rand? 

un wie kann ich mein Tabellen Rahmen auf eine einfache Linie bekommen... im moment ist sie noch so dickförmig?


----------



## fish-guts (12. November 2007)

Hallo

Grundsätzlich bitte ich dich, bei solchen Problem auch etwas Quelltext zu posten, damit wir gleich sehen, wie du alles machst. 

Generell kann ich sagen, ich für Tabellenformatierungen immer CSS empfehle. Für dein Linienproblem würde ich mir die CSS-Eigenschaft: border anschauen. 

Hier gehts zur Hilfe: SELFHTML - CSS

Hoffe, das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter. 

Gruss

FG


----------



## spikaner (12. November 2007)

mach doch einfach 2 tabellen ^^

```
<div align="center">
	<table border="0" width="100%" height="100%">
		<tr>
			<td align="center" width="100%" height="100%">
			<table border="1" width="500" height="300">
				<tr>
					<td>&nbsp;</td>
				</tr>
			</table>
			</td>
		</tr>
	</table>
</div>
```
und kleiner wie <table border="1" width="500" height="300" cellspacing="0"> geht net (halbe pixel gibet net)

mfg Spikaner
P.S. ich weiß das geht kürzer aber so is es anschaulicher.


----------



## scan5416 (14. November 2007)

Hi

Ich würde dir auch CSS empfehlen. Es ist einfach und Übersichtlich.
Es ist auch nicht schwer.

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/index.htm
Dort findest du genaue Erklährungen für die verschieden CSS Befehlen mit Beispiel.
Kann ich dir empfehlen.

Grz

scan


----------



## luukvh (14. November 2007)

Emsig hat gesagt.:


> Sprich ich habe die Homepage in dem Format vor zu machen, dass man Sie auch noch auf einem 15Zoller vollständig sieht und außerdem sollte sie ja von der Position mittig sein.



15 Zoll sind heute nicht mehr 15 Zoll ... 

Du meinst sicher die Auflösung 1024 x 768, oder ?


Die Breite stellt man für gewöhnlich beim <td>-Tag ein wenn man mit Tabellen arbeitet.


```
<td width="100"></td>
```

Das kann jedoch mit vielen Spalten und Zeilen recht kompliziert werden, daher würde ich dir auch die Methode mit den Layern empfehlen


----------

